# **NEW** Fight!! Magazine rankings



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

http://www.fightmagazine.com/mma-rankings/

Readers Choice

1. Anderson Silva 
2. Fedor Emelianenko 
3. Georges St-Pierre 
4. BJ Penn 
5. Lyoto Machida 

Heavyweight (265)

1. Fedor Emelianenko 7.624 
2. Cain Velasquez 6.688 
3. Brock Lesnar 6.617 
4. Josh Barnett 6.007 
5. Jeff Monson 5.712 

Light Heavyweight (205)

1. Lyoto Machida 7.205 
2. Gegard Mousasi 6.622 
3. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira 6.169 
4. Rashad Evans 5.999 
5. Quinton Jackson 5.697 

Middleweight (185)

1. Chael Sonnen 6.724 
2. Anderson Silva 6.716 
3. Dan Henderson 6.335 
4. Vitor Belfort 5.930 
5. Nate Marquardt 5.724 

Welterweight (170)

1. Georges St-Pierre 7.028 
2. Thiago Alves 5.970 
3. Nick Diaz 5.861 
4. Josh Koscheck 5.625 
5. Dan Hardy 5.617 

Lightweight (155)

1. BJ Penn 6.511 
2. Shinya Aoki 6.115 
3. George Sotiropoulos 5.555 
4. Kenny Florian 5.511 
5. Benson Henderson 5.495 

Featherweight (145)

1. Bibiano Fernandes 5.185 
2. Michihiro Omigawa 5.018 
3. Jose Aldo 4.966 
4. Masanori Kanehara 4.764 
5. Mike Thomas Brown 4.430 

Bantamweight (135)

1. Brian Bowles 5.314 
2. Dominic Cruz 4.041 
3. Joseph Benavidez 4.041 
4. Damacio Page 3.855 
5. Miguel Torres 3.814 



---------

and yes, they still suck. just cuz they give somebody i like love doesnt change the fact they are retarded.

and no, having a belt doesnt mean u should be ranked above ppl, i agree there.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

These are the worst ratings I ever seen. So how is Chael Sonnen ranked over Anderson Silva? And then on the P4P Anderson is at the top? Nonsense!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Wookie said:


> These are the worst ratings I ever seen. So how is Chael Sonnen ranked over Anderson Silva? And then on the P4P Anderson is at the top? Nonsense!


 not that i agree with it, but that p4p is "readers choice" while the rest is computerized.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

You know its messed up when Shogun isn't mentioned as a top 5 LHW...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> You know its messed up when Shogun isn't mentioned as a top 5 LHW...


 well he is only 2-2 in the UFC. most of us think he beat Machida but it doesnt change that fact.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with some of it but...yeah its horrible.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

alizio said:


> http://www.fightmagazine.com/mma-rankings/
> 
> Readers Choice
> 1. Anderson Silva 2. Fedor Emelianenko 3. Georges St-Pierre 4. BJ Penn 5. Lyoto Machida
> ...


Did they just start doing rankings after this weekend?:confused02:

All this does is cement the fact that I'll never read Fight!! Magazine.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

alizio said:


> well he is only 2-2 in the UFC. most of us think he beat Machida but it doesnt change that fact.


Yeah, I agree...I'd at least have him over Rashad though. Evans couldn't last 2 rounds with Machida.

I dont know, just my opinion. Everyone is entitled to their own so I wont bitch about these rankings :thumbsup:


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

alizio said:


> http://www.fightmagazine.com/mma-rankings/
> 
> Heavyweight (265)
> 2. Cain Velasquez 6.688 3. Brock Lesnar 6.617


Lets be honest here. This is the reason you posted these "rankings".:thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

roflmao @ Monson being top 5 HW. He lost to Rizzo like last sept or october and...i'm not even gonna waste my breathe. What a joke.

And Barnett has done sooo much in the last 5 years to deserve that spot...I mean it isn't like Barnett lost to Nog in their last fight (Nog didn't make the list btw). 

Must be that 4 fight win streak against those uber high end opponents in Rizzo, Yvel, Monson, and Yoshida. Clearly that makes him top 5. Hell it should make him number one! What a joke.

Shogun isn't even ranked. What. A. Joke.

Chael Sonnen over Anderson. Ooooookaaaaay. What a joke.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

hitmachine44 said:


> Did they just start doing rankings after this weekend?:confused02:
> 
> All this does is cement the fact that I'll never read Fight!! Magazine.


What part of "readers choice" don't you understand?


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

G0K0S said:


> What part of "readers choice" don't you understand?


The "Reader's Choice" rankings are the rankings at the top that look like a P4P list. The rest of the rankings are the magazine's rankings. 

So who's the one who doesn't understand?:sarcastic12:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> The "Reader's Choice" rankings are the rankings at the top that look like a P4P list. The rest of the rankings are the magazine's rankings.
> 
> So who's the one who doesn't understand?:sarcastic12:



lol ouch, but yea, that is correct.

p4p cant really be determined properly, i dont mind letting the mindless masses pick that one. the other rankings... i dunno

they should just let Chael Sonnen (R) make his own ranking system up. The "Guys in the back" rank the top 5 P4P as follows

1. Chael Sonnen (R)
2. Cain Valasquez
3. Dan Henderson
4. Matt Lindland
5. Randy Couture (only cuz he left quest)

these are your offical "guys in the back" p4p rankings, if you disagree you must walk thru the mean streets of Portland, Oregon with a pink shirt and backwards cap on while listening to hip hop.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

those rankings don't make sense. what did thier computer use to calculate this stuff? it must have gone over most reacent wins or something.....


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

alizio said:


> lol ouch, but yea, that is correct.
> 
> p4p cant really be determined properly, i dont mind letting the mindless masses pick that one. the other rankings... i dunno
> 
> ...


Haha, I have to admit Chael is a hilarious personality, intentional or not.

LOL @ the parentheses you put around "Guys in the back". I love that Chael says that.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

As much as Brock is my main boy, his rankings wasn't even the greatest atrocity. Cain ranked above Brock is at least a debatable issue, but Chael ranked number one? George Sotiropoulos ranked third? and as much as I hate Frank Mir, I do believe he should have been on the HW list.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Why would Monson be ranked in the top 5? He lost to a washed up Pedro Rizzo twice recently.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The worst thing is that this is actually one of the better magazines IMO. Their rankings are simply crap IMO.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> lol ouch, but yea, that is correct.
> 
> p4p cant really be determined properly, i dont mind letting the mindless masses pick that one. the other rankings... i dunno
> 
> ...


Haha!! This is the best post I've seen today! LMAO!

I'd +rep but I gotta spread some first.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bwahahaha

pretty terrible rankings, but... jeff monson #5 HW.. Mir not even on the list... You know... If they werent just so horribly inaccurate I'd love these.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow ... shocking.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

How in the hell is Monson number 5 ???
That's the worst pick i have ever seen in the history of MMA Rankings !!!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

terrible, just terrible



limba said:


> That's the worst pick i have ever seen in the history of MMA Rankings !!!


haha seriously


----------



## Kang-War (Aug 21, 2009)

hahahah 15. Jon Jones in the lhw yeah right name me 15 person better than jones


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

After seeing Monson ranked that high I stopped reading.

Seems like a waste of time.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Clearly this is all bullshit. For starters, what's Barnett and Monson doing in the top 5? I don't know much about Barnett, except for he did beat the 'who's that?' of MMA. And the same goes for Monson. Anyways, I'm not dissing him, but Mousasi doesn't belong number 2, yet and that's all there is to the LHW. Now to the biggest joke of the year, already, Chael Sonnen number 1? HA HA! Chael doesn't belong in the top 5 MW's of the world, let alone number 1. And Marquardt? I love him to death but he's not top 5 worthy either. But Sonnen, what a joke, 3 of the 4 that are under him would beat the living shit out of him. Hell, Nate would, if Chael would think about trying anything else otherthan lay n pray for 5 seconds. My only complaint about WW is Dan Hardy shouldn't be on there and Nick should be 5 at best. I don't really give a shit about LW, as long as BJ is number 1. I don't give a shit about the FW or BW, so I don't care how they are ranked. All in all, the person that allowed those rankings to actually be published was either high and drunk or is just retarded. Fight!!, what a ******* joke.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

adding on what ever one else has said, any LW rankings with out Kawajiri in the top 5 is utter bullshit.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Worst rankings I have ever seen.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

they're doing it wrong.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ape City said:


> roflmao @ Monson being top 5 HW. He lost to Rizzo like last sept or october and...i'm not even gonna waste my breathe. What a joke.
> 
> And Barnett has done sooo much in the last 5 years to deserve that spot...I mean it isn't like Barnett lost to Nog in their last fight (Nog didn't make the list btw).
> 
> ...


To be fair, Ape City, Shogun hasn't really beaten anyone lately except an old Liddell. He did lose that Lyoto fight, despite looking really good.

Those ratings are absolutely embarrassing, by the way.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

After reading Rolling Stone reader's choice rankings for years, no crappy ranking list surprises me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is crazy to have Sonnen above Silva and even crazier to have someone like Damacio Page ahead of Miguel Torres...


----------

